# Problema caja registradora TEC MA-516



## juanra (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola compañeros tengo una registradora TEC MA-516-615, resulta que al encenderla no para de girar el motorcito del rollo de los tickets, y en el display me sale el código 0.78, que creo que es un error, pero en el manual de usuario no pone nada de los errores, quizas en el manual de servicio sí, podríais decirme que significa ese error o en su defectodecir donde encontrar el manual de servicio, ya que veo que controlais el tema. Soy técnico electrónico, pero es la primera vez que me pongo con una.

Muchas gracias, de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2012)

pienso que es el sensor del papel, debe estar atorado o roto, es el que determina si hay o no papel.
te dejo el manual, en la pagina 141 en adelante da algunas fallas y posibles soluciones

http://westernretailsystems.com/tecprg/ma516om.pdf
un abrazo


----------



## juanra (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola amigo, miraré la parte del manual que habla de poner el rollo de papel y el cartucho de tinta, ya que parecía que la cinta impregnada que sale del cartucho estaba enrollada en un eje metálico, pero es la primera vez que me pongo con una de éstas y no sé como tiene que ir colocado el cartucho, pues como te digo estaba un poco trabada.
Ya os iré informando, muchas gracias.


Os comento compañeros, el rollo de pael y el cartucho de tinta están bien, aparte de que no utilizamos la parte de ticket, esta en modo r off, lo que me tiene mosca es lo del 0.78 que marca a parte de lo que os comente que no para de girar el motorcito de los tickets, ¿ no sabéis que puede significar ese 0.78, puede ser un código de error? Gracias. 


Alguien me puede ayudar, con un manual de servicio o posible reparación.

Gracias. 

*********************************************************

Nota de Moderación : Mejor editá y agregá lo que quieras , no está permitido levantar mensajes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

Tratá con el fabricante :

http://www.toshibatec-eu.es/Spain/es/contacto/

http://www.toshibatec-eu.es/Spain/es/servicios_soporte/

Saludos !


----------

